# Please Check out these pictures of my goats loving my chickens



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

If you look close you will see my soon to be 4 month old chick on my doe Sara's back. The other one is of Patches loving on Moon the chick. They so love each other. Moon really loves my bigger buck Tack. I think it is so awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 9, 2011)

when i had my big buck, my chickens would fly over their coop and hitch a ride on his back. very nice pics.


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

Aw! Love it!  My goats and chickies love each other too!


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

Right now my 5 month old doe will stare at this particular hen and the hen will stare back for at least 20 minutes before at the same time they BOTH decide to walk away.  Pretty weird


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 10, 2011)

How cute!   Most of my goats just ignore my chickens.  I have one Nigi doe who seems to think it's fun to 'run' through the chickens and watch them scatter....   :/


----------



## mydakota (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty darned cute!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 15, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> How cute!   Most of my goats just ignore my chickens.  I have one Nigi doe who seems to think it's fun to 'run' through the chickens and watch them scatter....   :/


My Alpine doeling does it too, she will run up to the chickens, put on her "attitude" pose, blow her nose at them, and do a happy dance when they freak out and scatter. I can tell she's going to be trouble!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats and chickens were made for eachother. 

We had a batch of chicks that we didn't expect and couldn't decide who to put them in with so we let them run around in the goat pen to see how they would get along. 

The chicks are now full grown and live with the bucks. They slept with them all winter to keep warm at night and they pick at the goats fur and keep it nice and clean and free of any creepy crawlers that might try to hitch a ride.

It was a perfect match!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 20, 2011)

Just this morning, I found one of my hens had made a nest in the buck's pen.  The chickens have always been around the goats, but this is the first one to actually take up residence with one of the goats.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

Very cute pics!  I would love to keep my chickens with my goats, but my Great Pyr who lives with my goats would LOVE a tasty chicken dinner


----------



## Spitchtara (Sep 1, 2011)

My chickens and goats are penned separately, but I found my very first egg in the goats hay in the goat house!! Totally unexpected. Chicks were spending time I didn't know about in there. Now they all hang out together every day. They love each other.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 2, 2011)

I never thought of putting my chickens with the goats.  What about chicken poop?  I just envision the goats stepping in it and stuff?  Would that be an increased risk of hoof rot and such?


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 2, 2011)

I have 3 hens living with my goats now. I spray the chicken poop away. The area they live in is pretty big. So there is lots of room for them to go. I have my guinea's living with them too. Everyone gets along really well.


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have ducks and guineas living free range with my goats... In fact my ducks think the creep feeder makes a great place to make a nest...  Of course our creep feeder is just a section of the barn sectioned off and it's pretty big...


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Whenever I have kidds, it seems like they all try out their first head butting on the chickens--until they find out that the chickens are 1) bigger than they are & 2) don't back down!
they all get along, though & have their own 'pecking order.'


----------



## secuono (Sep 2, 2011)

Did a quick bit of Photoshop, hope you don't mind.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 3, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Whenever I have kidds, it seems like they all try out their first head butting on the chickens--until they find out that the chickens are 1) bigger than they are & 2) don't back down!
> they all get along, though & have their own 'pecking order.'


That is what my newest baby did. She chased my hens all over. It was hilarious. 
secuono  I don't mind at all.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 12, 2011)

my chickens and goats love each other but had to separate when I got my guardian pup great pyr  thought it was great to chase my chickens now she plays with the kids. 
the funniest thing though is my 14 wk old boer doeling loves my cats and kittens but so does my shar-pei and she doesn't want to share her babies she (dog) will even clean them and bark at the doeling to tell her they are hers, 

so a few of the kittens will go into the pen to visit the doeling instead.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

My chickens free range in the goat pasture all the time, and eat with the goats too.  Sometimes, the goats step on the chickens feet and just stand there while the chickens try to get away.  They have never hurt any of them, and I sometimes think they do it intentionally to watch the chickens trying to get loose.


----------

